# Mouse sensitivity randomly changes. (Some kind of acceleration?)



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

For the past 5 or so days now my mouse feels as though it constantly accelerates randomly for half a second to a second or so. 

Almost as though the DPI is being switched from 400 up to 500 for a moment. This is happening in Windows too, but is most evident in CSGO, it's made the game virtually unusable. My mouse is a Zowie EC2, so no software.
I've also tested with a Glorious Model O- and am having the same problem. 

Around a month ago I upgrade my computer, my specs are currently MSI B550 A-Pro - upgraded 
Ryzen 5600x (Stock Cooler) - upgraded 
16GB 3773mhz OC'd Corsair Ram, cl18 - upgraded 
Founders Edition Geforce 1080 
Corsair 1000w Power Supply 

I've tried everything I could possibly imagine so far, this includes, 
Moving to another USB port, both front and back. 
Unplugging every other USB device attached to the computer 
Switching the wall outlet the power cable is plugged into 
Making sure all forms of acceleration are turned off within Windows 
Confirming Raw input is turned on within game (tried with both on and off) 
Tried on multiple mice, same problem. Even bought a second EC2 
And a good amount more, doesn't come to mind right now though. 

I've more than confirmed it's not placebo, my CM 180 is alternating between 29 and 31 CM from this. I'm not experiencing the same issues on a laptop. 

If anyone is able to help I'd be more than grateful. Willing to pay if need be at this point. It's left me pretty much unable to do much more than browse and talk to others on this computer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Never offer to pay on a legit forum. I'm going to give you a very non-technical answer which might surprise you. Try a different mouse pad.


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> Never offer to pay on a legit forum. I'm going to give you a very non-technical answer which might surprise you. Try a different mouse pad.


Unfortunately, that's another one of the things I've tried. Both with a Steelseries QCK Heavy and a Corsair MM300. 
Sorry for mentioning it, I do feel completely at a loss with this, I have no idea where to turn


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do an SFC scan.


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

Already have, nothing has come up


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

To add to the list, I've done these with no change.

Clearing CMOS
Running on Linux
Trying multiple different Graphics Drivers
Unplugging case fans
Uninstalling specific Microsoft Devices
Disabling High Precision Event timer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Mouse Pointer Options uncheck Enhance pointer precision. Also USB 2.0 or 3.1


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> In Mouse Pointer Options uncheck Enhance pointer precision. Also USB 2.0 or 3.1


I never have it on, but I confirmed that it’s off.
Have tried both USB 2.0, 3.1 Gen1 and Gen2 with no change


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In CSGO set mouse at 0.5 - 1.5 sensitivity using the game menu.


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> In CSGO set mouse at 0.5 - 1.5 sensitivity using the game menu.


I’ve done so, the issue persists. The amount the sensitivity spikes seems to scale with the sensitivity itself though


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've run out of ideas. I'll request staff help on this.


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

Okay, thanks a lot


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Is the motherboard under warranty?


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

Stancestans said:


> Is the motherboard under warranty?


I would assume so, it's about a month old


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

After all the tests you've done, it's clear that this is a hardware problem at the core of your system, and the likely suspect is the motherboard. I would strongly consider returning it for a replacement. I wish it was easier to diagnose a motherboard and identify the offending component, but it isn't.


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

Stancestans said:


> After all the tests you've done, it's clear that this is a hardware problem at the core of your system, and the likely suspect is the motherboard. I would strongly consider returning it for a replacement. I wish it was easier to diagnose a motherboard and identify the offending component, but it isn't.


I’m at a loss because this came completely out of the blue, there’s nothing I’ve done to warrant problems coming out of it, and no other signs of motherboard problems.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Such problems are a pain to isolate. Everything seems OK, yet that's not the case. You could take the board to a computer repair shop where they have parts to swap and confirm if the problem is with the motherboard or not. If it's the motherboard without a doubt, you can go ahead and file an RMA with MSI.


----------



## jaslake (May 17, 2016)

I know this does not make much sense...I've had this issue several times...replace the Mouse batteries...use high-quality batteries (not the grocery store brand). It's worked for me.


----------



## sigman (Mar 30, 2011)

Dossu said:


> Okay, thanks a lot


If I understand your information you have a new computer. When I got my latest computer, the cursor seemed to jump around. The touchpad was located such that the bumps on my thumbs hung over it and were rubbing it. I deleted it in Device Manager and the problem disappeared. I didn't disable it because every time I rebooted the device was re-enabled. 

It is a risk if the mouse fails, but with today's devices, it's more likely that the battery died. Logitech's claim that their batteries will last two years, as far as I can see, is garbage. For belts and suspenders, you could keep a spare at hand.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

jaslake said:


> I know this does not make much sense...I've had this issue several times...replace the Mouse batteries...use high-quality batteries (not the grocery store brand). It's worked for me.


The Zowie EC2 is not a wireless mouse.


----------



## Dossu (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't want to install a completely new motherboard as nothing looks to point towards it being the direct cause. A friend suggested looking into routing through a power conditioner instead. I bought one and it looks like it reduces the frequency and severity of the acceleration by about 30-40%, but not to the point of being properly functional.

This makes me wonder if the problem is to do with electrical interference or bad power of some sort, I don't know how it could've come so out of the blue though. 

We had roadworks directly opposite my house at exactly the time this started occuring, it's all I can think of that could've potentially affected the electricity/grounding going to my place.


----------

